# A  "Newbie's" first ever machined creation.



## dougroundup (Apr 16, 2014)

My first machined creations after immediately getting the Rutland model F2639 GH  Tawainese Lathe wired up and working correctly! WOOO HOOOOO!!!!
i was in despair and overwhelmed when the control box was smashed and motor wiring ripped out during the transport home after just acquiring it as my first lathe. 
I was very lucky that the motor is still heathy after previous six months of wiring attempts result only in angry 60 cyle moans of grief and plumes of white smoke released from the motor windings!
This lathe was next to impossible to find docs for and I had to fifure it out through other taiwan lathe brands. Immediately i was spinning stock and flipping chips as I experimented with several cutters and the quickchange toolhead. I broke two cutters until i figured out that ya gotta pay attention to keeping the cutter centered to the axis of the workpiece and also turning in the right direction. This aluminum was very "gooey" but increasing the spindle spead seemed to actually smooth my cuts and produced a smoother surface. It seems that some cutter cut from one direction and others the other direction of the spindle rotation? What is the best way to part or cut your stock from the chuck? I ended up cutting or parting it with a sawzaw.  Also howvisvthe best way to keep from marring the surface in the jaws of the chuck? How can you best sharpen a cutter to make a smooth flat cut?


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice work man. Before I bought my machines I had to buy alot of parts that look bout like your part. Heim joint a-arm bungs. Alum, likes to gum up. The wrong type even more so. Softer means faster which you learned. As far as parting you can use a parting tool though I tend to use a saw.


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 16, 2014)

You should go to the MrPete vid on you tube and learn how to hand grind your bits.  He even sells a jumbo sized work aid to understand the angles and their uses so that the tool will cut nearly anything you choose to machine.  I have found his vids to be very helpful and they are after all free which is even more the better.  Once you understand how the bit angles work together you can resharpen a bit many many times and continue to use it for quite literally decades.  You will lose it before you wear it out... Once you get it sharpened and cutting well a diamond hone will maintain the edges easily unless you break or ship the edge off on an interrupted cut.  Welcome to the addiction and we hope that you never stop asking questions because that is what we are all here for.  Pass on the knowledge whenever you can!!!

Bob


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 16, 2014)

Mr Pete taught me how to sharpen my first bit last week via them vids.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 16, 2014)

Well done. The videos they speak of will get you further but a word of caution. Sometimes Mr. Pete bypasses safety. Other than that they will serve you well.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dougroundup (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you everybody for reading and commenting to my post. 
 I am excited to have finally have my own  RUNNING lathe !
To actually start using it to make things,,,,, OH YEAH! 
 For years it was just a magical and mystical thing that other people or certain elite and expert enthusists would have. These gurus and wizzards would produce magic in their shops that was beyond the capabilities of us mere mortals. 
This has been evident in a multitude of various and unique hobbies and leisurely pursuits that I have had over the years. Seemingly the machinist guy was the one who always had the most trickest of custom gear. 
At one point I found myself pondering what was an amazing coincidence that so many different "communities"  or hobbies would have such similiar common denominator, until i realized that maybe the common denominator was actually me. 
I think that I have found it, and want to be a part of it. No longer does it have to be a mystery and you guys have another similar trait and denominator with myself. The willingness to freely share, promote, help and give back to the community what was given to you. 
Excellent website, It is very nice to feel welcomed and confident to ask a stupid question and not be flamed too badly!
 As for issue of safety,,, please feel free to always point out or flame away if necessary!
BillGruby, I always appreciate when someone can recognize and illustrate a hazzard or situation that has the potential for unnecessary danger. It easy to be complacent and even easier for the uninitiated to learn poor habits and procedures. As I am such a green novice, thank you for helping me to realize that I should be vigilant in my pursuit for knowledge! 
Man I am like a kid in a candy store, my mind is unsure of what to produce next!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 16, 2014)

Doug,

Another resource that might help to answer a number of questions (even ones you don't have yet) is a publication by South Bend Lathes titled "How to Run a lathe".  While it is written by SB most of the information in it is universal.  Here's a link to a .pdf of an older version of the publication - http://campkahler.com/files/How_to_Run_a_Lathe_SB_1of2.pdf

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## dougroundup (Apr 16, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> Doug,
> 
> Another resource that might help to answer a number of questions (even ones you don't have yet) is a publication by South Bend Lathes titled "How to Run a lathe".  While it is written by SB most of the information in it is universal.  Here's a link to a .pdf of an older version of the publication - http://campkahler.com/files/How_to_Run_a_Lathe_SB_1of2.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks for the PDF link! I watched Mr Pete  
tool video part 2 and he immediatly makes mention of this as a classic must have for ones own library.  I was just thinking that it must be available online and just noticed your reply... almost spooky how things just sorta all line up in a perfect row..... amazing!
Thanks


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll give you a few safety tips I see alot in school. 1) stay in front of the chuck. Reach from the tail stock to the chuck. Your shirt get snagged or knuckle hits that spinning chuck you will learn this in a bad way. 2) If using sand paper hold each end in a different hand with just the tips of your finger. Never wrap it around a finger. 3) wear safety glasses. 4) Never take your hand off the key unless it's put up where ever you keep it. Few guys in school only have teeth cause they followed rule number 1. 5) dont get distracted while cutting


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 16, 2014)

very nice and congratulations, but what the hell is it for?


----------



## dougroundup (Apr 16, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> very nice and congratulations, but what the hell is it for?



DOH!!!
I am sorry! I never described what it was on this website. 
It is the front bushing that centers the barrel in the outer shroud on an Airforce brand air rifle. This replaces the OEM plastic bushing. The practical purpose for machining myself an aluminum front bushing?
 Well the aluminum one that I have turned has a noticible tighter tolerance and is a little more massive. 
Does it add improvement?  Possibly, in theory, as the stock one did fit looser and was secured with one single set screw that presssed a side load against the barrel and shifting the difference of barrel o.d. vs shroud I.d. instead of maintaining a perfectly concentric center of the barrels' bore-line to the shround....
Well,,, thats my story and I am sticking to it! Certainly sounds good at least in a marketing and advertising hype type of way!
But does it make a noticable improvement?
Of course......  IT DOES MAKE A NOTICABLE IMMPROVEMENT TO THE ESTHETIC OVERALL APPEARANCE! 
Isn't the #1 reason for commercial design form factor!?
But seriously does it shoot better from a performance standpoint?
Honestly, this Airforce air rifle is so freakin accurate and shoots so good already that I am not able to discern the difference. Maybe a serious truly sophisticated high end competitive airgunner could percieve subtle changes, I cant.
But it looks cooler than stock plastic and of course we know that to be the most important of reasons to mod anything!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 17, 2014)

ah, that's cool! Nothing like using something that you've made part of, whether it makes a tangible difference or not


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks great!  Making chips is fun.  I also recommend Tubalcain or MrPete222 videos on YouTube.  He is an excellent teacher.  Watching his videos will give you a lot of basic knowledge, and a quick start to making and repairing useful things.  Work safely, and enjoy making lots of chips!

GG


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 18, 2014)

Ooooohhhhh! An Air force. what caliber are you shooting?  I have a Nitro Venom in .177, a Umarex Octane in .22 and a Webley Raider (Hatsan AT44W) in .177.  The raider is a PCP similar to an airforce and the other two are 1000+ FPS Nitro piston technologies.  The Raider will blast a squirrels skull clean and empty at 50 yards, or do a through and through that blows them off the branch for a good fall to the ground.  Either way I can get up to large coons and Possums with no problem at all with the Raider or the Octane and Venom.  I just re-started that romance again after a 30+ year Hiatus and hit the ground with check book at the ready...The final rifle is a .25 wood stocked Marauder, and a shoebox compressor to fill my own bottles at home.

Bob


----------



## dougroundup (Apr 18, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> Ooooohhhhh! An Air force. what caliber are you shooting?  I have a Nitro Venom in .177, a Umarex Octane in .22 and a Webley Raider (Hatsan AT44W) in .177.



First off Bob, Congrats on the new vintage restoration machinery being sent your way! (I have been doing a little reading around here) Good job with being of service to others in your local community, especially the youth. Then the service animals are also a wonderful investment of your time too! Lastly, my respect for the strength and positive atititude you have while having to endure the neccessity of dialysis treatment too. For the last couple of years the majority of the work I have been involved in has been in the upgrade and remodel of dialysis treatment centers. Specifically plumbing the central systems to each treatment station.
OK excuse me, BACK ON TOPIC.....
Yes I purchased this Airforce Condor was a second hand deal at a price I couldn't refuse. I had bought it with every intention of using this as the basis for a project build a .257 caliber air rifle to shoot 70gr cast lead slugs with the goal of 1/2" groups @ 100 or more yards. This is my current hobby interest and yet another big reason for obtaining and learning the lathe. Currently as purchased the Condor is setup in .177 caliber and has impressed me completely beyond belief! This is the first precharged pnuematic I have posessed. As recieved I was immediately shocked when I was able to shoot the maximum 212ft distance of my yard and place seven (3 sighters as I zeroed the scope) of ten shots at a target taped to a phone directory through a ragged and eventual .68" single hole!  I now regularly go to my local shooting range and shoot at their 75 yrd lane. The intial reaction at this facility was comical when I inquired about shooting my .177 pellet gun with one rangemaster kinda in disbelief that some guy brought his "airsoft"... especially when I wanted more then the pistol range they wanted place me on! I am a regular there now and they know what its really all about. Anything past 75 and the groups really open up quite quickly. 60 yrds its ez to stay under 3/4".
	

		
			
		

		
	





			
				The final rifle is a .25 wood stocked Marauder said:
			
		

> I originally purchased a Marauder .25 back in November from a fellow online and he was doing all the custom tuning and carving me a custom Thumbhole Benchrest Stock , but he has fallen wayyyy behind schedule and I am very anxious about him finishing it at all. It already looks as if my .257 project will beat out the Marauder, had I not purchased this Airforce and started shooting it in its present .177 form, I wouldnt be shooting at all. I had been putting the .257 project on hold but until I received the .25 Marauder but have decided to proceed. I have twice tried to get on the Quackenbush list for a custom built .308 air rifle, but have now decided that with a lathe and skills plus the Airforce platform , you can really do it yourself and have great results. This the #1 reason I am finding my way here as the newbie!
> I am envious of your shoebox. Luckily I have several sources to fill my DIN valved 3500psi SCUBA tanks and have a couple of paintball places once I upgrade to 4500psi tanks too.


----------

